# How long is your Tiel out of their Cage?



## birdlover4life

I was just wondering how much time your tiels spend out of their cage a day. Finny usually spends an hour on me/ exploring and playing and at night another 45 mins cuddling and getting scritches. And in the morning like a half hour for breakfast. How long are your out?


----------



## Annie

Sunny gets let out to roam free in my condo whenever I'm home, so that means weekday evenings 6-11pm (except Tuesday nights which is 8-11pm ), Saturdays 8:30-9am when I'm having breakfast, then 5-11pm, and Sundays I'm usually away all day so he doesn't get let out by me. However, my dad usually lets him out to roam in my room only during the day for about an hour and that's everyday. Of course, sometimes I have evening engagements and don't get home until really late, and on some Sundays I'm home from noon onwards so he gets to roam free froon noon til 11pm. I think that is pretty reasonable, don't you think?


----------



## Renae

I have mine out for a few hours in the morning (roughly 2 and a half) and a few hours in the afternoon. Between them times, I have other birds that need to be let out of their cage as well.


----------



## Duckybird

I'd say during the work week mine are out about 30 minutes in the morning and an hour or two at night...the time can vary at night if I get home sooner, or if my fiance lets them out to roam. If he's off during the work week he usually lets them play in their room on top of their cage and playstand, and gives kisses or scritches as needed lol. The weekend is a few hours daily, either playtime or quality time with the family.


----------



## clem&peeps

I have my own business and work out of my home. So my birds are out most of the day. They have there own room and i have several play areas set up for them. I also have a couch and TV in the room. They also love to be on my shoulders as i go about my daily business. There usually back in there cage around 5:00 pm.


----------



## Belinda

1/2 - 1 hour in the morning and about 2 1/2 hours before her bedtime two days a week - and she's more or less out of her cage the whole day the other 5 days unless I have to go somewhere.


----------



## Kyles

My 3 birds are out most of the day if someone is home until we go to bed. Their cage door is always open and they know they can come and go from their cage as they please. But when we are not home they are locked up.


----------



## clawnz

At the moment I have 4x Tiels and 1x Eastern Rosella flying free 24/7.
They do what they want, but do come and hang out with sometimes.
Best I have had this year, has to be holding a sandwich, having Henry and Max, one on each hand eating, and Roxy came and landed right on the sandwich.

Most of the time they hang out together. Except Rikki (E.R) she has only been here a few weeks. And the pecking order has still to be sorted.
Last night was the first time all five slept together on the Play Gym.


----------



## Avalon_Princess

The question should be when is he not out of his cage? Pretty much Echo is out and about from 6am in the morning (when Mum gets up) to 10pm at night (when I go to bed) me and Mum run on totally different schedules so he's pretty much always got a human at home to keep an eye on him. It works quite well actually.


----------



## MeanneyFids

as of right now, usually 5-8 hours on average


----------



## lperry82

All day i have mine out and lucky will go to bed herself about 10.30 
cookie like to look at me before i put the sheets over them
They went to bed at 1 this morning so they are late out


----------



## birdlover4life

Oh and on the weekend mine are out 5-8 hours and it varies for me too. Good to hear nobody's tiels are locked up all day


----------



## kellie

Pepsi is still quite new to being trained and having out of cage time but he is doing very well. out of cage time is confined to one room only when doors are closed etc... usually half an hour in the morning before I go to work, then he gets to come out from the time I come home once I am sorted to the time I go to bed... this can vary depending from what time I finish work, but as little as 3 hours a evening to as much as 6 hours an evening.

He has more time out during the weekend, he gets put back in his cage if I am doing jobs around the house etc so he doesnt fly off.

Kellie


----------



## Superstar

The only time my bird is in his cage is when I'm not home or sleeping (or eating because he begs worse than a dog it gets to ya!) but other than that the cage door is left open and he can come and go as he pleases. He also can fly so I usually end up having him hitching a ride on my head while i do household chores  so he gets out roughly 5 hours on weekdays and 10 hours on weekends.


----------



## Rorschach

15 minutes most every morning when I get up, he gets very excited but won't come out without help, I normally have to have him ride out on a food dish, or open the door outward with him on it for him to come out, if I don't he'll just sit in the cage and scream for hours. I have to cover the cage when he first comes out (no matter how he gets out the first thing he does is fly across the room) or he only wants to fly back to the cage and sit on top of it (with no interaction from me thank you very much).

Some days (maybe one in three) he'll ask to come out a second time. No matter when he comes out I keep him out until he gets cranky/tired then I bring him back to his cage to let him de-stress/nap. 

On a side note this thread is really depressing to me, I want a happy well adjusted bird...


----------



## birdlover4life

It will get there. Finny was a handfed boy and he is very demanding. As yours trusts you more, it will get better. Finn does not know how to get out of his cage with the door open and he cries until i get him. It will get to a point where he wont want to go back for you. How long have you had him?


----------



## Rorschach

A month he's improved some but I got some fresh bites on my hands today when he decided he didn't want me touching his crest again.


----------



## birdlover4life

Aww, he is making progress it seems like, some take longer than others. I am sure he will be a sweet birdy in no time.


----------



## shelagh

I'm off Friday and Monday and odd Saturdays; my husband is off on the weekends, so Machi's pretty much out for most of those days (aside from errand-running excursions). She's alone from 10-4 or 5 Tuesdays and Thursdays (but gets to come out in the evenings). On Wednesday I'm gone from 10-4 but my husband comes home from work at noon and has her out before school, and I have her out at night. Wow...now that I've rattled that off, I guess I do have her out a lot. Of course she is content to sit in her cage when we're around, as she's here in the central room of the home and can watch us. But sometimes nothing will do but cuddles and she does this pacing and calling to be let out, lol!


----------



## shelagh

birdlover4life said:


> Aww, he is making progress it seems like, some take longer than others. I am sure he will be a sweet birdy in no time.


Agreed...your baby will come around with love and patience, Rorschach.


----------



## Siobhan

Freddie and the Quakers have made peace, so he's out whenever they are, and that's the whole evening. He plays on his play gym and does his annoying little brother routine to the Quakers  (they're resigned and indulgent for the most part) and flies around the house practicing his landings (still need work) and comes to see what I'm up to occasionally. I'd say three or four hours a day, more on the weekends.


----------



## greenpenguin

My birds don't get out every day :blush: My husband and I work quite long hours, and we knew it would happen when we got them, that's why we got two for company and a big cage for them. If we are back at a good time we let them out for as long as they want to be out, but we found that if it was later than 8 when they first got out they were too tired and got quite grumpy so have stopped that. Weekends are a different story and they are often happily running about the room when we are in during the day joining in with whatever we are doing.


----------



## sweetnsour924

My tiels are out all day with the freedom to go between the livingroom and kitchen and their cages are open for them to go as they please. The only time they are locked up is when I'm not home which is barly ever or when I'm sleeping. So I guess they are out every day from 7am to 8pm.


----------



## tielmom

I homeschool my daughter so I am home most of the day...Our 4 tiels are free to go in and out of their cage throughout the whole day. They are uncovered around 8:00am and put to bed at night between 8 or 9pm. They free fly from both of their cages to a play gym...we also have a blanket that has all kinds of goodies on it...like sewn on buttons and fake flowers and sometimes treats and they have a foraging tray on top of their cage so they are so stinking spoiled 
The only day they are not out very much is on Sunday, because my husband and I are both actively involved. We have to be there early for set up so they only get to come out while we are getting ready and then it is back in the cage until later that evening. That is the only day they are not free to roam.


----------



## LoveAllPets

The tiels get out in the morning for about 30 mins and then in the night time about 2 hours on the weekend 5 hours in total about.


----------



## LoveAllPets

And I want to homeschool for highschool,do you recommend it?Has it worked better than reg.school?Sorry know im off topic


----------

